# ETC iRFR iPhone App!!!



## beachcombah15 (Apr 6, 2009)

Im sure most of you guys already heard about this at USITT, but I am so excited that I had to bring it up. Now my anticipation for Ion/Eos 1.5 is through the roof! 

iSquint | Entertainment Lighting News & Review


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Apr 6, 2009)

$50 for the app? yikes! The grandma one is free...


----------



## Footer (Apr 6, 2009)

I played with it a bit at USITT, it is fully functional with pan/tilt control and all that stuff. Also, it will only work with the new EOS line of consoles. It was working on the showfloor, so it should be out soon. I bet it rolls out the first day the new consoles roll out. 

Also... yes it is 50 dollars... ALL of the money from the app goes to Behind the Scenes, so its for a good cause. Also, you can get a fully functional wireless RFU for 270 dollars, I would have killed for that 2 years ago.


----------



## starksk (Apr 6, 2009)

Footer said:


> Also, it will only work with the new EOS line of consoles.



Actually, it will work with the current release of Congo/Congo Jr. Consoles and will work in Eos/Ion in release 1.5. (Yes, it will work with Element too, when that console is released.)

There is some additional information on the ETC Forums.

~Kirk


----------



## theatre4jc (Apr 6, 2009)

If they would only make it work with older systems...I've got an Insight 3 Emphasis system. Got the WRFU that won't work so I can only use my wired RFU from the Cats since I don't have any on stage plug points. Well without dropping a network line and pulling out a node. But it would be so nice to have it from my phone. I'd pay the $50 for full control from my phone.


----------



## STEVETERRY (Apr 6, 2009)

theatre4jc said:


> If they would only make it work with older systems...I've got an Insight 3 Emphasis system. Got the WRFU that won't work so I can only use my wired RFU from the Cats since I don't have any on stage plug points. Well without dropping a network line and pulling out a node. But it would be so nice to have it from my phone. I'd pay the $50 for full control from my phone.



Time to buy an Ion or Element!



ST


----------



## theatre4jc (Apr 6, 2009)

I wish!!! I could easily justify the expenditure but we are on a spending freeze till the economy swings around. Nothing that isn't 100% necessary. Even if my board dies we have an Express 24/48 that could sort of fill in so I couldn't have an oops it just suddenly stopped working "accident". Maybe one day...


----------



## Footer (Apr 6, 2009)

starksk said:


> Actually, it will work with the current release of Congo/Congo Jr. Consoles and will work in Eos/Ion in release 1.5. (Yes, it will work with Element too, when that console is released.)
> 
> There is some additional information on the ETC Forums.
> 
> ~Kirk



Should have included that too... was told that at the demo, I just tend to forget about the Congo line for whatever reason. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Sayen (Apr 7, 2009)

Footer said:


> Also, you can get a fully functional wireless RFU for 270 dollars, I would have killed for that 2 years ago.


Is this an app? the last RFU I saw was in the $2k range for ETC.


----------



## skienblack (Apr 27, 2010)

So, now that iRFR has been out for a while. What are your opinions on it? I am trying to convince our TD to spring for it with an iPad to accompony it.


----------



## Parker (Apr 27, 2010)

Footer said:


> I played with it a bit at USITT, it is fully functional with pan/tilt control and all that stuff. Also, it will only work with the new EOS line of consoles. It was working on the showfloor, so it should be out soon. I bet it rolls out the first day the new consoles roll out.
> 
> Also... yes it is 50 dollars... ALL of the money from the app goes to Behind the Scenes, so its for a good cause. Also, you can get a fully functional wireless RFU for 270 dollars, I would have killed for that 2 years ago.



Footer... Where are you finding a WRFU for $270?
Is this some other type of App?


----------



## MNicolai (Apr 27, 2010)

As an overhire/designer at a Congo Jr. house, I still haven't been able to justify the expense. I just don't believe the app will pay for itself at this point with how I'd use it. I do have an upcoming show that might lend itself the need for it, though.

I'd think the iPad would be overkill where an iPod Touch would suffice. Do you have other plans for the device?


----------



## skienblack (Apr 27, 2010)

Has anyone here used the iRFR app and can comment on the usability of it?


----------



## chris325 (Apr 27, 2010)

MNicolai said:


> I'd think the iPad would be overkill where an iPod Touch would suffice. Do you have other plans for the device?



I could see how a bigger screen could be helpful, but at the same time a disadvantage when working in tight spots, etc. I'm wondering what the huge advantage of the WRFU is if it's way more expensive than buying an iPod touch/iPhone/iPad and the app. I mean, an iPod is a lot more portable than the RFR unit, and the only real disadvantage I can think of is the need for a closed wireless network - something that a lot of theatres may not have.


----------



## skienblack (Apr 27, 2010)

We discussed this today while on break. A few things we came up with were, people are substantially more likely to attempt to steal a Ipod Touch rather than some black box, a RFR. Additionally I would think a Ipod touch would break a lot easier than a RFR. Not that I really care to find out but it seems pretty solid.


----------



## epimetheus (Apr 28, 2010)

The iRFR has much more functionality compared to the hardware RFR. The moving light control and color picker being the biggest things. My particular use for it thus far has been when we are focusing at my church. I can be up in the lift with the iRFR and focus myself. I don't need a board op that just sits there waiting for me to call out commands. Honestly, that you could do with the regular RFR. The color picker though, is a lot of fun to play with with LED fixtures. Not sure how useful though; I normally use HSI to design colors on LEDs.


----------



## MNicolai (Apr 28, 2010)

For the cost of the RFU, you could afford to have a ton of iPod Touches stolen from you. It would take a lot of carelessness on your part to allow that to happen, and if you have to purchase a new one, you can still use all of the apps you've already bought.

It's my understanding that the iRFR didn't come out to compete with the RFU, it came out because ETC found a cheaper way to wirelessly control their gear. It originally wasn't something they wanted to pursue because of the programming involved, but someone (one of their programmers?) showed up one day with a partially functioning version of the software and because it was almost already done, ETC ran with it.

For the price of the iPod Touch on comparison to the RFU, you could afford to get a few iPod Touches with the iRFR and assign them to people or have them checked out, which keeps honest people honest. No different than if an employees loses or breaks an RFU, make them responsible if an iPod Touch should wander off.


----------



## skienblack (Apr 28, 2010)

This is very true. Our mainstage currently has a Ion with a RFR and we will be upgrading to a Element in our smaller performance space/Design lab this fall. I've been working on our TD to get iRFR software, but he wants to wait until a more client version comes out for the iPad. Who knows if this will happen. Anyways, does anyone know, if each board had its own dedicated wireless network would you be able to go back and forth between them with say, a iPod touch, without having to reconfigure the software each time? Additionally can you do things like patching and such through the iRFR software?


----------



## MNicolai (Apr 28, 2010)

You'll want to go here for more information on the app. I suspect that you'll have to reconfigure the IP settings each time you want to switch from one console to another. I haven't seen anything to suggest there's a feature that allows multiple profiles, one for each console, to be stored within the app. All the more reason to have an iPod Touch/iPhone/iPad per each console.

You could also try purchasing both versions of the app, one for BTS, one for LR, and though each is the same app, this would allow you to have two instances of the app, allowing you to have one configured for one console, and another configured for a second console.


----------



## Txreilly (May 18, 2021)

Can anyone tell me if the iRFR-BTS can display the current patch. [ETC Ion board] When I select <PATCH> on my iPad it appears that I can patch from the device. I am trying to trouble shoot and would like to see the existing patch. even it its one channel/address at a time. Not sure if I need to start a new thread. It looks like people are discussing the APP in general here. Besides, this is a very old thread. May start another as well. 

Thank you.


----------



## NJLX (May 18, 2021)

It cannot. There is, however, an app called Shift-Patch that will let you do this. I believe it is a free demo, with an in-app purchase to unlock the full feature set. (Hasn't been updated in a year, but still works for me). Not sure what the difference is between the demo and full unlock, as I purchased it a few years ago.


----------

